# New book



## Stone (May 7, 2014)

Anyone get their Compendium of minature orchid species yet?
I got mine yesterday and I must say...if you can lift it then get it!
1000+ pages (2 volumes) of mouth watering orchid pics and notes :drool: :drool:
And not a paph in sight either! ( I thought they could have sqeezed in helenae) I can see my wallet getting thinner already:evil:
Conratulations to the authors..a triumph!


----------



## Trithor (May 7, 2014)

Mike, who are the authors and publishers?


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 7, 2014)

Ron Parsons and Red Fern.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2014)

Where does the second author grow?


----------



## Scott Ware (May 7, 2014)

Yes, I saw this two volume set at the Mid-America show in Bloomington this past weekend and they are excellent. I bought a set from one of the vendors at the show, John Ingram of Ingram's Better Orchid Books. He'll have more at Redland for those who are going and want to have a look.


----------



## Stone (May 7, 2014)

You can already get it from ebay for much cheaper than I paid!!! Next time I'll wait a bit!
The trouble I find is that its too damn heavy and you can only read it at a table....should have been 4 volumes..Gary..http://www.amazon.com/Compendium-Miniature-Orchid-Species-Volume/dp/1908787198


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link Mike. Shipping kind of makes it unfeasible to buy though, I will have to wait for a friend to be flying out to South Africa.


----------



## naoki (May 8, 2014)

Gary, did you check this place?
http://www.nhbs.com/a_compendium_of_miniature_orchid_species_sefno_186087.html
Shipping of the 2 volume to S. Africa is 12 pounds, so the total is about 81 pounds. I've been waiting for the pound to go down, but the forecast doesn't seem to think that it is going to happen soon.

Also, this place said that it is world-wide free shipping, but I've never dealt with them: http://www.bookdepository.com/searc...+of+Miniature+Orchid+Species&search=Find+book

For people in the US, you can get a bit better price than Amazon from here (you can save more by choosing media mail shipping):
http://www.exoticplantbooks.com/orchid_search/
They also do have a couple books which are difficult to find (e.g. Wild Orchids in Myanmar series with lots of in-situ photos).


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 8, 2014)

Anyone who orders this should understand that the shipping process is lengthy at best. The books are immaculate and they are well worth the cost.


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

naoki said:


> Gary, did you check this place?
> http://www.nhbs.com/a_compendium_of_miniature_orchid_species_sefno_186087.html
> Shipping of the 2 volume to S. Africa is 12 pounds, so the total is about 81 pounds. I've been waiting for the pound to go down, but the forecast doesn't seem to think that it is going to happen soon.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton! You are a mine of info, I will look at it closely in the light of day. Now is not the time to be ordering anything, late at night, long day, too much coffee and even more scotch (generally I regret my decisions after an evening like this, not sure if I am celebrating the election results, or drowning my sorrows, a bit of a toss-up at the moment!) thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 8, 2014)

Gary, surface post works fine and it will save you a fortune. You just need to be patient... It takes about 6 to 12 weeks depending on which ship the post gets put on.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2014)

Ive found the UK book depository to be very reliable.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2014)

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=A+Compendium+of+Miniature+Orchid+Species


----------



## TDT (May 16, 2014)

I bought them both for our local society. Outstanding production! Well worth the costs. I Wrote a review for our newsletter and received 10% discount for the purchase of the second volume. If you can put together a group order you can get 20% off. Contact Stewart McPherson from Redfern Natural History http://www.redfernnaturalhistory.com/books/a-compendium-of-miniature-orchid-species-vol-2/


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 18, 2014)

Stone said:


> Anyone get their Compendium of minature orchid species yet?
> I got mine yesterday and I must say...if you can lift it then get it!
> 1000+ pages (2 volumes) of mouth watering orchid pics and notes :drool: :drool:
> And not a paph in sight either! ( I thought they could have sqeezed in helenae) I can see my wallet getting thinner already:evil:
> Conratulations to the authors..a triumph!



Omittiing Paph helenae, thaianum, perhaps a couple others, is a pretty serious flaw, but I'll probably end up getting them anyway...


----------

